# Identification of legless lizard



## whiterabbit (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey guys

A friend of mine just found this legless lizard. Found in the Locker Valley (just east of Brisbane).

Thanks for any info you can give us, also if anyone knows what habitat it likes so I can release it somewhere nice :lol:

Cheers WR


----------



## Khagan (Apr 6, 2008)

Those little legs are so cute lol.


----------



## geckodan (Apr 6, 2008)

Anomalopus verreauxi, not a legless lizard as such , just an almost limbless skink.


----------



## whiterabbit (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks heaps Geckodan, would you have any idea of where would be the best place to release him, cause its a bit crowded around where we found him.


----------



## andyscott (Apr 6, 2008)

You are showing us all a bit of leg there Whiterabbit, but im not complaining lol. Great pics.


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Apr 6, 2008)

They are fairly prevalent in suburbia up here. You will find them around compost heaps and places where the soil or ground cover is loose so they can burrow.


----------



## whiterabbit (Apr 6, 2008)

Awesome, thanks pseudechis4740, i think i know a good place, I just wanted to get him away from all the buildings and feet


----------

